# New Limited Baby from Greene St Boutique



## meazar

New to Ferragamo, but couldn’t resist this amazing metallic reptile Divisa from Greene Street


----------



## IntheOcean

What a beautiful clutch!  Congrats. Love the color and the embossing. (I'm guessing this is embossed leather, not actual reptile?)


----------



## jaskg144

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

Absolutely beautiful, I see why you couldn’t resist.


----------



## papertiger

meazar said:


> New to Ferragamo, but couldn’t resist this amazing metallic reptile Divisa from Greene Street
> 
> View attachment 5668674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668682



Stunning snakeskin clutch, über-glamorous


----------



## JolieS

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful clutch!  Congrats. Love the color and the embossing. (I'm guessing this is embossed leather, not actual reptile?)


Ferragamo don’t do embossed leathers - all are genuine skins.


----------



## meazar

It is actually a crossbody with a removable chain strap-so versatile!  Only available at Greene St (NYC).  And happened to be 30% off!


----------



## IntheOcean

JolieS said:


> Ferragamo don’t do embossed leathers - all are genuine skins.


Didn't know that, thanks. This bag is even prettier then


----------



## jbags07

meazar said:


> New to Ferragamo, but couldn’t resist this amazing metallic reptile Divisa from Greene Street
> 
> View attachment 5668674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668682


This is stunning


----------



## baghagg

meazar said:


> New to Ferragamo, but couldn’t resist this amazing metallic reptile Divisa from Greene Street
> 
> View attachment 5668674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668682


So striking and beautiful - congratulations!!!  Would love to see more pics and get more info on it, it's limited edition for this boutique/location only?


----------



## JenJBS

meazar said:


> New to Ferragamo, but couldn’t resist this amazing metallic reptile Divisa from Greene Street
> 
> View attachment 5668674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668682



That color is TDF!


----------



## meazar

baghagg said:


> So striking and beautiful - congratulations!!!  Would love to see more pics and get more info on it, it's limited edition for this boutique/location only?


Yes. It’s stamped inside with the Greene St address- limited edition to celebrate their new flagship in Soho, NYC. You could try calling to see if they’ll ship- they have matching card cases and loafers too. And a lighter metallic green color. I’ve been using it constantly!


----------

